# Faxen dick! -  Jetzt fliegen sie raus!



## heiko-rech (11. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt reichts! Meine Goldfische müssen raus, egal wie. Der eine oder andere hat es ja im letzten Jahr mitbekommen. Ich habe meine Fische komplett abgegeben, einige Wochen später zeigte sich, dass sie mir Nachwuchs hinterlassen haben. Nun nach dem Winter zeigt sich das Ausmaß der Katastrophe. ca. 30 Jungfische zwischen 3 und 8 cm.

Nachdem nun auch endlich __ Kröten am Teich sind, haben die Goldis nichts bessres zu tun, als den kompletten Laich zu fressen. 

Fakt ist: die Goldis müssen raus!

Ich werde wohl den Teich abpumpen, solange die Vegatation noch nicht ganz so stark ist, dann alle Fische akribisch absammeln und einem Händler schenken (ist schon abgeklärt) 

Ich kann ca. 1100 Liter des Teichwassers in einen IBC pumpen. Der Rest wird dann leider in die Kanalisation fließen müssen. 

eigentlich wollte ich eine so radikale Maßnahme in einem eigentlich ganz gut eingefahrenen Teich vermeiden, aber alles andere hat leider nicht funktioniert. Und 20-30 Goldis, die sich noch vermehren werden, in meinem kleinen Teich geht einfach nicht.

Ich hoffe der Teich lediet unter dieser Aktion nicht zu sehr, aber Abwarten wird die Sache nur noch verschlimmern.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hi,
ja ja. Diese kleinen S..protze :smoki

Wenn das ganze schnell über die Bühne geht und du nicht die Folie abschrubbst sollte es im Rahmen bleiben.

Viel Glück dabei


----------



## sanne76 (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo,

oh ja das kenne ich mit den Goldfischen.Aber wie willst Du die Pflanzen von den Eiern befreien?Hier sind die Goldfische wieder fleißig dabei!

Icvh würde meinen Teich am liebsten auch Goldfischfrei haben und stattdessen einen schönen Schwarm Notropis chrosomus-Regenbogenelritzen drin halten.
 Diese Art versuche ich gerade gezielt nach zuzüchten,da ich nur eine kleine Gruppe von 9 Stück habe.

LG Sanne


----------



## jochen (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo Heiko,

wenn du die "Sache" in maximal zwei Stunden abwickeln kannst, wird dein Gleichgewicht im Teich wohl kaum aus dem Ruder fallen, da die nitrifizierenten Bakterien substratgebunden sind.

Wichtig ist, wenn ein Filter vorhanden ist, diesen nicht säubern, und wie schon geschrieben man sollte es tunlichst vermeiden bei dieser Aktion den Teich, (Substrat, Wurzeln, Pflanzen, Steine etc.) blank zu schruppen.

Grüssle,
Jochen


----------



## heiko-rech (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo,

der Teich läuft gerade wieder voll. Die Folie habe ich nur mit einem weichen Wasserstrahl von losem Schmodder befreit. Einen Filter habe ich nicht mehr, daher besteht da keine Gefahr. Ich habe massenweise junge Goldfische rausgeholt. Die Unterwasserpflanzen haben arg gelitten. Wenn jemand was über hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. 

Auch wenn man es nicht machen sollte, ich habe das Teichwasser komplett erneuert. Das abgepumpte Wasser war sehr grün (kein Wunde bei soviel Fisch im Wasser), Daher schien es mir egal, ob ich nun die alten Schwebalgen wieder reinlaufen lasse, oder neue züchte.

Die Randzonen habe ich soweit es ging in Ruhe gelassen, nur nach Goldfischen abgesucht und vorsichtig abgestorbenes Pflanzenmaterial entfernt.  Da wierden denke ich auch noch viele Kleinlebewesen im Schlamm überlebt haben.

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich aus gleich mal einen großen Teil des Kieses raus geholt, den ich damals eingefüllt habe. Er war komplett schwarz. Daher habe ich mehr sauber gemacht, als ich eigentlich wollte, um das faulende Zeug aus dem Bodengrund zu holen. 

Meinem Sohn muss ich neuen Spielsand kaufen, da ich seinen Sandkasten teilweise als Spender für den Teichsand missbrauchen musste.  Ich hoffe, dass dies den Pflanzen besser bekommt, als Kies und Rheinsand.

Dass diese Aktion schon fast einem Neustarkt gleichzusetzen ist, weiß ich, aber besser ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich alle erwischt habe und keiner der Jungfische schon frühreif war. 

Vielleicht sollte ich mir für diesen Sommer doch noch einen Sonnenbarsch oder Flussbarsch einsetzen um ganz sicher zu gehen, dass mit den Goldfischen endlich Schluss ist.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte der Verkauf von Goldfischen verboten werden:evil

So und jetzt muss ich mir erst mal einen alten Schotten genehmigen.

Mann Mann Mann, ich kann im moment garnicht so viel essen, wie ich Kot... könnte. Es ist ein Jammer, was wegen dieser Fische nun alles an Kleinstlebewesen und Pflanzen draufgegangen ist. Naja, einen Teil der Libellenlarven, Köcherfliegenlarven und sonstigen Krabblern konnte ich ja retten.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Liiiiieeeeeeebbberr Heiko,
die armen Goldfische können gar nix dafür.
Sie haben Deinen Teich ja nicht in einer "feindlichen Übernahme" erobert.
Und 1, 2, 3 __ Sonnenbarsche gleichen Geschlechts.. hätten Dir wohl viel Ärger erspart.
Wir haben nur __ Goldfisch-Varietäten, Sarasa und __ Shubunkin im Teich... aber eben auch einen männlichen Sonnebarsch..... Jonny, der hat im letzten Jahr bestens aufgeräumt
In diesem Jahr werden wir noch "Butch & Cassidy" dazuholen, auch Sonnebarsch-Männer.
Somit wird unsere Goldfisch-Population schön übersichtlich bleiben.
Dir weiterhin viel Freude an Deinem neugestarteten Teich!


----------



## heiko-rech (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo,


Eva-Maria schrieb:


> die armen Goldfische können gar nix dafür.


Das wieß ich ja. Ich ärgere mich ja eigentlich auch mehr über mich selbst.


Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Und 1, 2, 3 __ Sonnenbarsche gleichen Geschlechts.. hätten Dir wohl viel Ärger erspart.


Ich hatte zwei von den Kerlen drin, als ich noch "große" Goldfische hatte. Für zwei __ Barsche + Goldis war das aber zu wenig Wasser. Die Barsche haben die Goldfische gehetzt und auch sich gegenseitig gejagt. Daher kam ja auch der Entschluss die Fische komplett raus zu nehmen. Ich wusste zu diesem Zeitunkt ja nicht, dass schon Nachwuchs da war, sonst hätte ich die Barsche noch eine Saison drin gelassen.


Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Wir haben nur __ Goldfisch-Varietäten, Sarasa und __ Shubunkin im Teich... aber eben auch einen männlichen Sonnebarsch..... Jonny, der hat im letzten Jahr bestens aufgeräumt
> In diesem Jahr werden wir noch "Butch & Cassidy" dazuholen, auch Sonnebarsch-Männer.
> Somit wird unsere Goldfisch-Population schön übersichtlich bleiben.


Naja, dein Teich ist auch größer als meiner, da können sie sich besser aus dem Weg gehen. Das macht viel aus.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## rut49 (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo Heiko,
ich würde vorsichtig mit Sonnenbarschen sein. Meine Erfahrungen sind folgende:
in meinem Teich sind auch Goldfische, und zur Geburtenkontrolle haben 3 __ Sonnenbarsche (alle männl.) hervorragende Dienste geleistet. Aber: sie fressen ALLES, was ins Maul paßt: schöne __ Libellen (es bleiben nur die Flügel übrig), Froschlaich, und ganz versessen sind sie auf die Quappi´s.
 Ich habe 2 __ Barsche meinem Nachbarn geschenkt, einer durfte bleiben, und der liegt nun jeden Tag auf der Lauer und wartet auf die geschlüpften Quappi`s.
 Den Goldi-Nachwuchs vom vorigen Jahr hat er allerdings nicht ganz geschafft.
 Und mir geht´s wie dir: Wie kriege ich die aus dem Teich
LG Regina


----------



## Goldi2009 (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo Heiko,

Goldfische und __ Kröten können sehr wohl in einem Teich leben. Ich habe seit Jahren Goldfische, __ Frösche, Lurche im Teich. Nachwuchs bei Goldfischen? Fehlanzeige! Nur einmal habe ich zwei aus dem Teich gerettet, die anderen wurden immer als Nahrung für die erwachsenen Goldfische verwertet oder von den Fröschen gefressen. Ich füttere nicht bzw. ganz selten und kenne daher dieses Goldfischproblem gar nicht. 

Die letzten Goldfischbabys wurden leider  wieder über den Winter als Zusatznahrung für die Goldis/Fröschen angesehen. 

Diese Woche wurde abgelaicht, mal schauen, ob dieses mal wenigstens 2, 3 über bleiben. :beten

Dir wünsche ich viel Spaß beim fischlosen Teich.


----------



## Stoer (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Wo bekommt man nur gleichgeschlechtliche Fische (__ Sonnenbarsche ) gekauft !


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo ihr,
ich hatte das selbe Problem,habe am Samstag abgefischt und ich will nicht übertreiben 150 Goldfische habe ich abgefischt ca 3 bis 5 cm Groß Goldis in Mengen aber unsere Teichbesitzer im Ort haben sich mächtig gefreut.War ein riesen Fest mit viel Spaß und einer menge Goldis.


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo Peter (Stoer),
wir hatten im letzten Jahr das große Glück, daß wir anläßlich des TTs einen männlichen Sonnenbarsch von einem der Gäste mitgebracht bekamen. Die männlichen __ Sonnenbarsche lassen sich über ihre leuchtend neon-grün-schwarze Zeichnung und den schwarz-orangefarbenen Fleck auf dem Kiemendeckel recht gut von den eher unscheinbareren, weiblichen Sonnenbarschen unterscheiden. 
In einigen Wochen werden wir noch 2 weitere Jungs in den Teich einsetzen, die kriege ich über unseren Zoofachhändler hier im Ort, der sich zum einen mit Fischen sehr gut auskennt und zum anderen top-gesunde Fische hat.
Im Gegenzug nimmt er uns ein paar derzeit noch wildfarbene Jungfische ab. Er hat entsprechende Becken und Teiche privat, wo er sie dann erst mal größer werden läßt.


----------



## Libellchen (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo ihr alle,

ich habe auch jede Menge junge Goldfische vom letzten Sommer. Auch ich dürfte sie bei einem Händler abgeben, das Problem ist nur, dass ich sie nicht gefangen bekomme! Habt ihr mir da einen Tipp? Bei euch scheint das ja ohne weiteres zu funktionieren.

Liebe Grüße,
Karin


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo Karin,
wir arbeiten dann zu zweit, mit 2 Keschern.
Die Kescher ganz ruhig bewegen, hastige Bewgungen vermeiden.
Unsere Fische sind an die Kescher gewöhnt, da ich auch Laub und was sonst noch so in den Teich fällt, abkeschere.


----------



## Wild (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Nachdem nun auch endlich __ Kröten am Teich sind, haben die Goldis nichts bessres zu tun, als den kompletten Laich zu fressen.



Hallo Heiko,
mal davon abgesehen, dass Goldfische sich wie b...d vermehren, fressen sie aber nicht den Krötenlaich. Krötenlaich wird von meinen Goldfischen seit Jahren nicht angerührt. Du solltest da andere Täter suchen ;-)
Gruß Norbert


----------



## canis (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Die Worte von Norbert kann ich bestätigen: Der Laich und die Kaulquappen der __ Erdkröte (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich um Erdkröten handelt) werden von Fischen nicht gefressen, da sie Giftstoffe enthalten. Einige andere Amphibienarten sind aber durchaus durch Fische gefährdet.


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo Karin,
wasser raus trockenlegen dann erwischt du alle.Mit den Kescher funktioniert bei mir nicht Pflanzen und Steine da verstecken sich zu viele.Habe 95 % wasser raus.50 % altes wieder rein und den Rest mit neuen aufgefüllt.(Brunnenwasser).Und dann die Goldis aussortiert und wieder rein.


----------



## heiko-rech (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo,

jeder Teich ist anders und jeder Teich bietet andere Bedingungen. Als ich letztes Jahr  meine "großen" Fische (5 Goldfische, 2 __ Sonnenbarsche) rausgefangen habe um sie abzugeben, habe ich sie auch mit einem Kescher gefangen. Das dauerte gute drei Stunden und der Teich hat unter der Aktion arg gelitten. 

Die Chancen, in diesem Jar wirklich alle Jungfische mit dem Kescher zu Fangen schätze ich gegen Null. Mein Teich ist nicht unbedingt Kescherfreundlich. Daher habe ich mich zu dieser radikalen Aktion entschieden. 

Wenn man größere Fische und nur eine unbestimmte Anzahl aus dem Teich fangen will um den Bestand lediglich zu reduzieren, funktioniert das mit zwei Keschern sicherlich ganz gut. 

Was den Krötenlaich angeht: Die Goldis haben sich immer im Laich getummelt. Irgendwann war dieser ganz zerfleddert. Die durchsichtige Gallertmasse war weg und es schwammen unmengen schwarzer, lebloser Bröckchen im Teich. Vielleicht tue ich den Goldis ja unrecht und der Laich hat Frost bekommen oder sonstwas. Aber verdächtig erschienen mir die Fische schon. Ist aber letztenendes auch wieder egal.

Es scheint auch von Teich zu Teich unterschiedlich zu sein, ob und wie stark sich die Fische vermehren. Bei meiner Nachwuchsschwemme war eben auch schlechtes Timing dabei. Hätte ich erst die Goldfische abgegeben, dann erst in diesem Jahr die Sonnenbarsche, hätte ich vermutlich auch kein Problem gehabt. Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, werde ich in diesem Jahr noch einen Sonnenbarsch einsetzen. Nur für den Fall, dass irgendwo noch Goldfischeier hängen, oder ein oder zwei Winzlinge doch das Trockenlegen des Teiches irgendwo im Schlamm überlebt haben und nun auf dumme Gedanken kommen. Ich kann den Sonnenbarsch ja dann,im Spätherbst wieder rausnehmen und abgeben.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*



Goldi2009 schrieb:


> ...  Ich füttere nicht bzw. ganz selten und kenne daher dieses Goldfischproblem gar nicht.


Ganz genau DAS ist die Lösung
und nicht nur für das Goldfischproblem sondern auch für Algenprobleme, Wasserklarheit, Geruch usw. 
Der Teich ernährt von ganz allein und automatisch die "richtige" Anzahl von Fischen.
Allerding würde ich auch keine Goldfische wollen; 
die lassen sich mit einer Daube oder einer Reuse abfischen.

Dir wünsche ich viel Spaß beim fischlosen Teich!


----------



## baddie (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Nabends, 

hier mal meine Erfahrungen/Meinung. 

Ich hatte letzt Jahr auch ne Invasion an jungen Sonnenbarschen (anscheinend kann man Männer und Frauen in einem gewissen Alter doch noch nicht sooooo genau unterscheiden). 

Mein 1. Schritt war sofort die 3 Elterntiere fangen denn die Jungfische brauchen ja 2 Jahre bis sie wieder für Nachwuchs sorgen. 
Schritt 2 : sofort das Füttern eingestellt damit die Kollegen Jungfische nicht noch schneller wachsen. 
Schritt 3 : Jungfische fangen (mit allen Tricks und Kniffen sei es nun Kescher, __ senke oder Reuse)  und dann immer mal wieder 4 Wochen NICHTS machen damit sie Ihre bösen Erfahrungen vergessen und wieder neugierig werden. 

Habe zwischen Juni und September über 200 junge __ Sonnenbarsche so gefangen ohne jeglichen Schaden am Teich. 
Kontrollen in den 1. Sonnentagen 2011 haben ergeben das so ca 20-30 noch im Teich sind. Diese werde ich aber ebenso noch abfischen ohne auch nur einen Liter Wasser aus dem Teich zu lassen....und vor allem werden diese in 2011 auch noch nicht für weiteren Nachwuchs sorgen. 

Bei Goldfischen ist auch der 1. Schritt das erstmal die Erwachsenen raus müssen und das füttern absolut eingestellt wird (und zwar nicht erst dies Jahr, sondern schon im Sommer des vorrangegangenen Jahres) . 
Ich habe in meinem Teich noch 9 "Altfische" und genau einen einjährigen. Der einjährige wird sich aufgrund seiner Scheu absolut noch nicht fangen lassen aber die Elterntiere dafür umso einfach wenn man es "geschickt" anstellt. 
1 Jungfisch kann keine Nachwuschsplage hervorbringen. 9 Altfische allerdings ohne Probleme. Da muss man dann eben sehen ob man lieber die Altfische behält und sich über Nachwuchs ausheult oder aber ob man die Altfische erstmal rasusholt und dann im Laufe der nächsten 1-2 Jahre auch den Kiddies zu Leibe rückt. 

Ich glaube an den alten grossen zu hängen und zu jammern das man dauernd Nachwuchs bekommt ist ein Teufelskreis. Erstmal die Geschlechstreifen raus (auch wenns die langjährigen Lieblinge sind) oder aber sich jedes Jahr aufs neue über zuviel Nachwuchs beklagen. 
Ok in meinem alten Teich habe ich die Gründlings/__ Moderlieschen"Plage" auch nur durch kpl. Entleerung und 3 wöchiger Trockenlegung in den Griff bekommen aber ich denke bei grösseren Fischen a la Goldie und __ Barsch ist man auch so Herr im Hause  so man denn  stetig am Ball bleibt und der Teich auch einigermaßen mit dem Kecher beherschbar ist. 
Bei Teichen die voller Unterwasserpflanzen, grossen Feldsteinverstecken und Folienfalten ist.......ok da kenn ich mich jetzt nicht so aus aber meinen 25000 liter Teich bekomme ich auch ohne ablassen in den Griff. 

@ Heiko : Yup ich hätte auch erst die Goldies und dann die __ Barsche entfernt  wobei die Barsche allerdings gegen Goldies die 2-3cm erreicht haben auch nicht mehr wirklich helfen 

Das sind nur meine Erfahrungen und solang man sich nicht von den liebgewonnen Grossen trennt wird es jedes Jahr aufs neue von vorn losgehen. Die Triebe der Alten zur Fortpflanzung werden nicht weniger (wenn ihr immer die Jungfische beseitigt) und schon gar nicht wenn auch noch immer ordentlich gefüttert wird  

 Just meine Erfahrung 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*


----------



## Elfriede (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo zusammen,

2008 habe ich meinen Teich sehr gründlich abgefischt, denn ich wollte zurück zum fischlosen Teich und habe die Gründe dafür hier im Forum auch in einem eigenen Thread dargelegt.

2009 im Frühjahr war der Teich wieder gut mit Fischen besetzt und ich fischte sie wieder bis spät in den Herbst ab. Ebenso verlief das Teichjahr 2010, ich fischte ab bis kein Fisch mehr zu sehen war.

Als ich vor drei Tagen hier auf Paros  ankam,  schwammen wieder etwa 20 kleinere Goldfische und Schleierschwänze herum, wovon ich erst einen mit dem Kescher herausholen konnte, in die  Reuse, mit der ich sonst immer  recht erfolgreich war, schwamm noch kein einziger. Jemand hier im Forum, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wer es war, berichtete einmal, dass er 10 Jahre gebraucht hat um seinen Teich fischfrei zu bekommen. Anderswo habe ich sogar gelesen, dass es ohne Trockenlegung eines Teiches  für längere Zeit unmöglich ist Goldfische wieder  restlos aus einem Gewässer zu bringen, - eine für mich unvorstellbare Alternative. Wie viele Fische ich zur Zeit  noch im Teich habe ist schwer zu schätzen, denn mein Teich ist 2,20m tief und die Sicht reicht momentan nur zur Hälfte.

MIt dem Vorsatz - Jetzt fliegen sie raus! - kann man bei Goldfischen wohl eher nicht landen, wie ich mittlerweile selbst erfahren habe.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Loddah (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo zusammen,

Wir haben soeben ein Haus in Daenemark mit einem riesigen Teich gekauft und haben aehnliches Problem mit Goldfischen. Das Haus, Garten und Teich haben wir nur gesehen, als alles noch schoen von Eis und Schnee bedeckt war. Mittlerweile ist der Teich aufgetaut und es tummeln sich um die hundert Goldfissche darin. Der Teich ist ein Grundwasserteich und in der Anlagegenehmigung, die wir vom Vorbesitzer mit den Hausunterlagen erhalten haben, steht ganz klar und deutlich: Keine exotischen Tiere oder Pflanzen in oder um den Teich aussetzen bzw. pflanzen. 

Exotische Pflanzen entfernen geht ja relativ einfach, wenn man die Keinlinge sofort entfernt oder die Pflanzen ausbuddelt, bevor diese Samen bekommen. Bei den Goldfischen ist das aber nicht so leicht. Der Teich ist etwa 30x 30m gross, Tiefe unbekannt.

Was koennen wir tun, um diese illegalen Einwanderern zu entfernen???

Vielen Dank fuer Eure Hilfe!!!
Lothar


----------



## jolantha (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo Lotha,
engagiere doch die dänische Fischfangflotte oder kauf Dir 3 Stangen Dynamit. Problem gelöst !!
:dumm:dumm
Ich weiß das ist blöd, aber mir war grad so,  **


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*



jolantha schrieb:


> Ich weiß das ist blöd,



 Stimmt!

Hallo Lothar,

und herzlich willkommen. Auf jeden Fall nicht füttern. Und dann gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten, die hier alle schon beschrieben wurden - Reuse, Angeln, __ Raubfische.

Bei der Teichgröße würde ich mal im örtlichen Anglerverein nach Hilfe fragen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

... und bei der Gelegenheit gleich nach "Elektroabfischen" fragen.
(Ich hab jetzt alles zusammen und werd´s wahrscheinlich morgen angehen.)


P.S.: Goldfische sind genauso exotisch wie exotische Tänzerinnen, nämlich genau genommen gar nicht:
Das ist die Goldform der __ Karausche und die wird grundsätzlich auch in Dänemark heimisch sein.
Das gilt auch für Schleierschwänze - wie exotisch auch immer die genannt werden mögen.
Ich versteh dich jedoch, denn ich mag auch die braungrauen nicht in meinem Teich.


----------



## jolantha (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo Blümelein-Elschen !! Hab doch schon "  Tschulligung " gesacht, aber mir ist immer noch so !!!
:friede:friede
Ich glaub es ist besser wenn ich erst morgen wieder komme


----------



## Loddah (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> P.S.: Goldfische sind genauso exotisch wie exotische Tänzerinnen, nämlich genau genommen gar nicht



Nach meinem naturschutzmaessigen Dafuerhalten sind Fische jeglicher Art in einem abflusslosen Teich exotisch, ganz davon abgesehen, dass es sich bei Goldfischen um Neozoen handelt, die von natur aus NICHT in Daenemark vorkommen.

Der Teich soll so nah wie moeglich an einem natuerlichen Teich sein. Also KEIN Schnickschnack und EXOTISCHE Arten! Dies zur Begriffsklaerung, vielleicht sollte ich aber besser von Neozoen und Neophyten schreiben.

Prinzipiell darf nur bleiben, was von selber kommt! Das war auch klare Vorschrift in der Anlagegenehmigung! Mit den Pflanzen habe ich etwas Schwierigkeiten, weil ich nicht weiss, was der Vorbesitzer gepflanzt hat und was nicht. Alles nicht in DK heimische buddle ich aber auf jeden Fall aus!

Die Stromstosstechnik werde ich aber AUF JEDEN FALL MAL ZUR SPRACHE BRINGEN, wenn ich zu den Behoerden gehe. VIELEN DANK!



Gruessle,
Lothar


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hi Lothar,
ich muss dir widersprechen:
Fische in ab- und zuflusslosen Teichen sind eindeutig NICHT exotisch, 
wie die per Luftpost (__ Enten) gelieferten Karauschen in meinem Teich beweisen.

Zum __ Goldfisch schreibt Wikipedia:
_Der  Giebel oder Silberkarausche, Carassius gibelio (Bloch, 1782), 
ist ein mittelgroßer, mit der  Karausche nahe verwandter Karpfenfisch mit diffuser Verbreitung in Süß- und Brackgewässern Eurasiens. 
Phylogenetisch arbeitende Ichthyologen sehen in ihm die Stammform des Goldfisches ..._
Prinzipell KÖNNEN die also quasi von selber kommen - mit Hilfe der Enten z.B..
(Da hab ich also noch Glück gehabt, dass die mir wenigstens die "originalen" geliefert haben!)
Wenn die also Neozooen sind, sind das z.B. entkommene Hauskaninchen auch.

Mit den Neophyten wird´s noch schwieriger:
die verbreiten sich nach Herzenslust wieder per Luftfracht, wobei da oft sogar der Wind hilft.


Zum Elektrofischen:
Ich habe gestern in meinem Teich "gefischt" 
und tatsächlich binnen ca. 1 Stunde 3 meiner 5 verbleibenden Karauschen erwischt.
In der Nähe der Elektroden werden sie orientierungslos, erscheinen betäubt und taumeln;
nach dem Herausfangen erholen sie sich rasch und wirken (anscheinend) unbeschädigt.
Die zum Einsatz kommenden Spannungen und Ströme sind jedoch deratig hoch (400 VDC 4,5 A),
dass ich aus Sicherheitsgründen die näheren Details hier NICHT posten werde;
die bekommen Teichfreunde per PN, wenn sie mir ihre Qualifikation als erfahrender Elektriker nachweisen.

Ein bissl erstaunt hat mich, dass die Geschichte so zäh abgelaufen ist,
wo sich doch in überschaubaren 100 m² Tiefenzone bekannterweise 5 gleich große Fische befinden
und dann nach verhältnismäßig langen Zeiträumen bloß 3 erwischt wurden.
Wie die Wissenschaftler DAMIT in großen Gewässern Bestandszählungen machen können, 
ist mir ein Rätsel!


----------



## canis (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Der __ Goldfisch stammt nach heutigen Erkenntnissen nicht von der __ Karausche ab, sondern vom __ Giebel. Die urspüngliche Heimat von Giebel und auch der Karausche sind noch heute weitgehend unbekannt, da es immer wieder zu Verwechslungen zwischen den beiden Arten gekommen ist und sie bereits früh durch Menschen verbreitet wurden. 

Sicherlich ist es aber nicht haltbar, eine jahrhunderte alte Zuchtform einer Wildform gleichzusetzen und zu sagen, diese sei ebenso heimisch. Da kann man ja der Bauer gleich Kühe aussetzen und sagen, die stammen ja eh vom Auerochsen ab und gehören damit auch in die freie Natur 

Ach ja, und Hauskanninchen sind Neozoen! 





			
				derschwarzepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bissl erstaunt hat mich, dass die Geschichte so zäh abgelaufen ist,
> wo sich doch in überschaubaren 100 m² Tiefenzone bekannterweise 5 gleich große Fische befinden
> und dann nach verhältnismäßig langen Zeiträumen bloß 3 erwischt wurden.
> Wie die Wissenschaftler DAMIT in großen Gewässern Bestandszählungen machen können,
> ist mir ein Rätsel!



Wie schon gesagt (glaube in einem anderen Thread), ist die Elektrofischerei in Teichen nicht sehr effizient. Die Stromdichte ist sehr gering aufgrund der vielen Feinseidmente an der Sohle und im Wasser. Ich war an Teichabfischungen dabei, wo sogar gar keine Fische gefangen werden konnten - die Galvanotaxis trat nicht auf. Je kiesiger und steiniger die Gewässersohle ist, besonders bei kristallinen Gesteinen, desto besser funktioniert die Abfischung. 

Dass bei grossen Gewässern Bestandeserhebungen gemacht werden können, hat übrigens niemand behauptet. Wobei gross zwar zu definieren wäre. Aber weder in Seen noch in grösseren Fliessgewässern wird diese Methode verwendet.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Na, hab ich doch geschrieben, dass der __ Goldfisch vom __ Giebel abstammt
und dass das eine jahrhundertealte Zuchtform ist, bestreite ich ja nicht.
Ich meinte nur, dass der Giebel (ob grau oder gold) SOOOO fremd nicht ist;
Da gab´s schon VIEL Folgenschwereres, was da bedenkenlos eingebürgert wurde,
ich denke da z.B. an __ Sonnenbarsche, Katzenwelse, Amur um nur 3 Fische zu nennen.

Abgesehen davon, dass ich Faunenverfälschung sehr verurteile,
wäre auch interessant, zu welchen Anstrengungen man behördlich verpflichtet werden kann,
um den Teich vor irgendwie zuwandernden Neozooen oder -phyten zu verteidigen:

Muss man Leibesvisitationen an im Landeanflug befindlichen Wasservögeln vornehmen?
... und wenn da etwa nicht heimisches Geflügel landet? 
Muss man das dann verjagen?
Was macht man mit einem Giebel mit orangen Flecken? 
Welcher Prozentsatz ist da noch "erlaubt"?
Wo muss man die hinbringen?
Darf man die essen?
Reicht gegen die Neophyten monatliches Jäten unter Zuhilfenahme eines Bestimmungsbuches?
Muss man dazu auch tauchen?
Wird das der einzige Teich des Landes, dessen Vegetation NICHT den Klimawandel widerspiegelt?
Worauf ich hinauswill:
Das sind die Vorgaben von Bürokraten, die zwar guten Willens sind,
aber KEINERLEI Ahnung haben, wie Natur "funktioniert".
(Leider kommt das oft vor.)


Zum Elektrofischen:
Wenn ich längs durch meinen Teich 4 Ampere pumpe, 
dann sind das durchschnittlich ca. 200 mA/m² - eine herbe Stromdichte,
die einen Homo sapiens zackig in die ewigen Fischgründe beamt.
Die von der Elektrode über 3 m entfernte __ Karausche war völlig desorientiert und in ihrer Bewegung eingeschränkt (AC).
die Plusplatte wurde sogar im Zickzackkurs angesteuert.
Kleine Kaulquappen schwammen dagegen in 20 cm Entfernung ungerührt dahin;
die Größe der Fische dürfte eine hohe Relevanz haben:
Ich habe einen Bericht gesehen, wo die Welse in einem kleinen Flüsschen (March)
zwecks Vermessung und Verwiegung abgefischt und anschließend wieder freigelassen wurden.
Dabei wurde der Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit gestellt und es war auch unglaublich, 
WIEVIELE Welse (und wie große - einige bis 3 m!) die Burschen da rauszogen!
Es will mir nicht in den Schädel, dass ich die letzten beiden 
nicht auch noch rausbekommen sollte.


----------



## canis (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

__ Frösche und auch Kaulquappen weisen keine Galvantaxis auf und reagieren nicht sichtbar auf den Strom. 

Quantitative Bestandeserhebungnen sind schon möglich, aber eben nur in kleinen Fliessgewässern. Ob die von dir genannte March noch darunter fällt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Grundsätzlich sollte der Fluss nicht über 3m tief sein, auf der ganzen Breite begehbar sein, oberes und unteres Ende müssen mit engmaschigen Netzen abgesperrt sein und es müssen mindestens zwei, besser drei Befischungsdurchgänge gemacht werden. Die Netze verhindern die Flucht bzw. das Abtreiben von Fischen aus der Teststrecke. Mit einem zweiten und allenfalls dritten Durchgang kann berechnet werden, wie viele Prozent der Fische man pro Durchgang durchschnittlich erwischt. Daraus lässt sich dann ein Bestand berechnen. Mit dieser Methode lassen sich also durchaus Bestände erheben, allerdings eben nur in kleineren Gewässern und nur eben nur berechnen. Man wird nie alle Fische erwischen, aber das ist auch nicht nötig. 

Welse sind übrigens schlecht zu fangen mittels elektrischen Befischungen. Einerseits weil sie gerne im tiefen Wasser liegen und dort Verstecke aufsuchen, wo sie teilweise auch mit der Galvanotaxis nicht rauszubekommen sind. Zudem kommen Welse verhältnismässig leicht zu Schaden aufgrund ihrer Körpergrösse (grosse Fische reagieren stärker als kleine).


----------



## heiko-rech (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faxen dick! -  Jetzt  fliegen sie raus!*

Hallo,

es ist teilweise beängstigend, wie schnell die Natur ist. Beim Abpumpen bot sich mir dieses traurige Bild:

 

Danach war der Teich kahl und leer. Die folgenden Fotos sind von Heute:

 

 

Einige Kaulquappen haben dann doch irgendwo überlebt, obwohl ich nur zerfallenen Laich gesehen habe.  Und sie haben sogar das Abpumpen überstanden.

 

Bisher habe ich keinen noch so kleinen Fisch gesichtet 

Gruß

Heiko


----------

